
Indie Support Weeks in the Apple Developer Community - jamil7
https://github.com/JohnSundell/IndieSupportWeeks
======
adam_fallon_
I absolutely hate to be that guy who links his own work, but I have seen my
sales flatline in the past week and it's lead to me driving the price down of
my app to the point where i'm thinking of just making it free for the
exposure.

Please, if you could download, share & rate my app - If you'd like to try the
app without paying, email me at adam@adamfallon.com and I will send you a
promo code!

My app is a clever spin on a note taking app that gives you 7 workspaces, and
your notes sync over iCloud to macOS, iPadOS & iOS. Think of it as Post-It
notes for your Apple devices.

[https://apps.apple.com/gb/app/nitronotes/id1502080216](https://apps.apple.com/gb/app/nitronotes/id1502080216)

Edit: An update with search and keyboard Shortcuts for iPad & macOS is
currently in review with Apple. In the meantime if you've any feature requests
you can send them through the app :)

~~~
fit2rule
First impressions:

1\. Screenshots don't show much worth the price. Yes, I know this is unfair,
but screenshots which show the true value proposition really matter. I don't
get this here.

2\. I can already do this with Notes.app.

3\. With editing features that make Notes more of a datastore than just plain
ol' text, the app could be interesting .. like, a JSON or XML editor overlay,
maybe .. hmm ..

~~~
adam_fallon_
> "With editing features that make Notes more of a datastore than just plain
> ol' text, the app could be interesting .. like, a JSON or XML editor
> overlay, maybe .. hmm .."

Could you expand on that a little? Do you mean keyboard buttons to insert
patterns common when writing in those languages?

~~~
jamil7
I think what the GP means is exporting the data to various formats. Maybe
saving your content to iCloud Docs could be an easy win? I do something
similar with an app of mine.

~~~
adam_fallon_
I've added this feature in the pending update actually :)

------
mitch-snipline
I messaged John on Twitter after he reached out to his followers about Indie
apps. Happy to see my app has made the list!

For anyone wondering, it's called Snipline
([https://snipline.io](https://snipline.io)). It has very few users, but the
people that do use it tend to reach out to me and it's really nice to see the
value that they get out of it.

~~~
josephwegner
Dude, Snipline looks _awesome_. This would be mega useful for me, and pretty
much everyone on my team.

The only thing holding me back from committing is the recurring
subscription... $9/yr isn't really a lot, but I'm always hesitant to sign up
for recurring things because of the likely chance I stop using it but forget
the subscription. I much prefer Alfred/Dash style pricing, where I pay
approximately once per year for a new "version". Two questions to that point:

1\. Are you open to letting people pay once, without setting up a
subscription? More of a year-long license model?

2\. Do you have any infrastructure setup for teams? I could much easier
justify putting this on my AMEX and allowing my entire team access.

~~~
mitch-snipline
Thanks!

I decided on a subscription to help support the server costs and continue
development. I do appreciate that not everyone likes subscriptions and I think
that has hindered traction somewhat.

I send out automated emails a week before renewals to remind people about the
subscription, and of course I'm happy to refund anyone that mistakenly rolls
over.

> 1\. Are you open to letting people pay once, without setting up a
> subscription? More of a year-long license model?

I'd love to do this but both my infrastucture and payment system aren't really
set up to do so. I'm more likely to do a limited run one time cost (Pay once
and access forever), but I haven't fully decided on that yet.

> 2\. Do you have any infrastructure setup for teams? I could much easier
> justify putting this on my AMEX and allowing my entire team access.

Not currently but I do have some ideas in the works. Either sharing snippets
between users, or a public directory where the community can share useful
snippets. A team subscription also does sound like a good idea, I'll mull it
over :).

For now, since it's all synced to the server, your team could all log in with
the same account and share access. Not ideal, but it is a work-around!

~~~
josephwegner
Yeah, the team sharing stuff (kinda like 1Password vaults) would make this an
absolute buy for my team. I manage a technical support team, and we have a
_ton_ of CLI commands that we toss around. Part of onboarding is giving people
a giant `.bash_aliases` file and a knowledge base article they can read to
understand them all. Having that native and searchable would be amazing.

Either way, I've submitted this for a security review (I work at a BigCo, so
red tape...). We'll see!

~~~
soneca
It's very odd for me to conciliate that you work on a big enough company to
have red tape and that you are worried about accidental renew of _nine dollars
per year_.

Do you think a one-time license with the price of $1,000 would be an easier
sell within your company?

~~~
josephwegner
Hah. The $9 license fee is something I worry about _personally_.

If I can put this on my AMEX (which is where the red tape comes in), it's a
no-brainer. It's an even bigger no-brainer if my team finds it interesting and
I can do `$9 * TEAM_SIZE`.

------
josephwegner
This site would be way easier to consume if it had some category/description
listed for each item. The names are often not descriptive enough to
understand, and I can't possibly click into each app.

------
chris_st
I don't see either Tuck or iClip listed... I'll reach out to the developer[0]
and let him know he should get in on this.

Tuck is REALLY fantastic. Really recommend it, and iClip is one of the many
remember-all-your-clipboard things... can't imagine working without one.

[0] [https://www.irradiatedsoftware.com](https://www.irradiatedsoftware.com)

------
badsectoracula
I think the sentiment is good, but... IMO this list isn't very easy to read -
especially as more entries will be added. I think you need at _least_ a couple
of screenshots, a paragraph of what the app is all about and preferably some
sort of category to group them.

------
avipars
Can we make an android version?

